# Bessacarr E370 - Anyone got one?



## 99956

Hi there, newbie here (both to this website and to motorhoming!)

I'm just in the process of buying a second-hand E370, and wondered if anyone else out there owns/used to own one, and if you have any tips you could pass on?


Many thanks in advance,

Neil.


----------



## Mikemoss

Come on there must be someone with something similar! Just posting this to get it back up the list.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Hi

My sentiments to date - if it says SWIFT on it - get something else!

Russell & Oscar


----------



## Mikemoss

Come now Rusky, not all Swift-group products are bad and I really hope your new one is now well and truly sorted.

Have looked at a couple of second hand E370s (I think it's the Ducato-based panel van conversion) and they look pretty fine and dandy to me.

We've absolutely no complaints about our 1998 E695 in terms of build quality, layout and durability and have found Swift's after sales service to be fine so far. When I asked for an owners' handbook they not only sent me one by return but also checked whether previous owners had completed a safety recall for attention to the dinette safety belts. They hadn't, and Swift have now booked the MH in for this to be done, paying for everything including fuel, a hire car and overnight stay near the Alko factory. I reckon this is pretty good service.

We also had two Swift-group caravans which were absolutely fine over the ten years we had them, only having to replace service items like tyres and the odd light bulb.

I guess, like you, we like the layouts and design of Swift products. So Neil, if the E370 appeals to you and the one you're looking at seems in good fettle I'd say go for it!


----------



## 99956

Thanks Mike.

I've got the E370 now, and my first impressions are that it's great!

We had our first stay out in it, which gave me a chance to check that everything works, and I'm pleased to say that everything worked out fine. Me and the missus are still speaking - which I gather from some of the friendly neighbours at the camp site is rare after the first use! The only problem we had was that the awning we purchased as an accessory didn't fit, but it's no big deal.

The campervan is based on a Fiat Ducato MW 10 high top, so it’s easy to drive and manoeuvre. The rear lounge layout means that there's plenty of room for two, and it's very well spec'd with an oven, hob, fridge and heating, as well as a full toilet/shower cubicle.

All in all, it seems like it's going to be just what we wanted - an ideal introduction to campervanning


----------



## Max&Paddy

*E370*

We have just started using our E370 after a few issues one being the Pioneer radio which does not turn of and kept draining the battery. It is not in keeping with the vehicle as it is too modern so we are removing it and installing something with a cd player that should look like it should be in there.. This forum sorted out my other problem and that is the earth strap.£9.99 from local spares shop, Van is now starting first time every time. I went straight from the Neg on the battery to the lifting eye on the engine.
We have now been out in it 3 x times and find it so much fun. The van drives beautiful and is easy to manoeuvre 
1 x tip is empty the water when you leave the camp site, first time out we forgot and it overheated coming over the Pennines on the M62.I also cost us a wheel bearing.
The Van is now all sorted and we are loving it, We highly recommended this campervan for a couple as its only 2 berth but extremely well laid out.
cheers
Max& Paddy


----------



## jiwawa

Hi max&paddy and welcome to the forum.

Delighted to hear you're enjoying your MH! Look forward to hearing about your adventures.


----------



## EJB

A very warm welcome...but please try a new thread with your next post and not a 15 year old one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi and welcome to MHF.

If your van overheats, I think it may be more of a problem than just having water in your tank.


----------

